# Recipe ideas for potatoes with sour cream and onion/chives?



## urmaniac13 (Jan 18, 2006)

I always liked potato crisps/chips with sour cream and onion/chive flavour.  Now I wonder if someone has a good recipe actually with these ingredients, aside from jacket (baked) potatoes?  I was thinking maybe a casserole or something, but when I use sour cream in cooking I always just heat it up, not really cook it, as I am kinda afraid it might turn "puky".  I really love the combination of the flavour and am sure there can be many ways to enjoy it other than crisps...  any ideas?


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 18, 2006)

Creme fraiche in place of the milk/cream and a tad of butter, mixed with oodles of fresh chives, a pinch of black pepper and salt to taste stirred through mashed potatoes is a TNT for me.

Another fav is to add lots of snipped chives or green onions to potato pancakes. You could always make a dip from sour cream and say paprika and more chives/green onions to dip the potato cakes into


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 18, 2006)

Mmm, mmm, I like both of your ideas!!  Kudos for being able to think about  food right now!!  The only time food doesn't sound very good to me is when I am down with illness...  but it will do you good if you eat for a speedier recovery... therefore, mangia, mangia!!


----------



## mish (Jan 18, 2006)

One idea is Loaded Baked Potato Skins (like TGIF) or:

*Loaded Baked Potato Salad*

2 quarts
Kenny Bowers, Executive Chef Rockfish Seafood Grill Dallas 

“This salad involves everything you would put on a loaded baked potato–sour cream, bacon, cheddar, chives, onion, butter–in a refreshing presentation." 

4 pounds potatoes, peeled 
1 pound bacon, crisply cooked, and chopped into 1/2-inch pieces (fat reserved, if desired) 
4 ounces unsalted butter, softened 
1/2 cup chopped green onions 
2 cups grated or shredded cheddar cheese 
1 1/2 cups sour cream 
1 tablespoon fresh ground black pepper 
salt, to taste 

Cook whole potatoes in boiling, unsalted water until tender. Refrigerate until chilled, then chop into one-inch pieces. 

Transfer the potatoes to a large bowl along with the remaining ingredients and thoroughly combine. Add some of the reserved bacon fat if desired. 

Chill at least 2 hours before serving. Adjust the seasoning prior to serving.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, I forgot about potato salads!!  I do prefer sour cream with some herbs to mayonnaise when I make my potato salads!!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 18, 2006)

Always have loved scalloped potatoes.

Can use sour cream, cream, yogurt, milk, or a combination, and have never had it break.

Butter a casserole. Layer thinly cut potatoes, onions, grated cheese, we really prefer Parmesan, the real stuff not the stuff in the can, slices of butter, and add the sour cream and any spices you wish, and bake covered in a casserole. Then, take off the cover and let it brown a bit.

Adding green onions always gives it a bit of color and flavor.

Wish I could give you exact amounts but we always wing it.

You can use other cheeses, including cheddar, and there are many variations on this, just Google.

Can also add ham and the result is delicious.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 18, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Mmm, mmm, I like both of your ideas!! Kudos for being able to think about food right now!! The only time food doesn't sound very good to me is when I am down with illness... but it will do you good if you eat for a speedier recovery... therefore, mangia, mangia!!



Prego Licia  Now I'm craving mashed potatoes, but we don't have any fresh spuds in the house, and besides I don't think Tony's ever cooked mashed potatoes before. So far today I've been eating cold grapes as they are easy to swallow and still keep with my plan to eat healthy (lol, though I might have sweat out a couple of pounds last night ).

I actually just had another idea...What about a potato and chive/green onion soup. Plate each serving and drizzle with a swirl of sour cream and more chopped chives.


----------



## mish (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't know why I didn't think of it before, but you can make: 

Potato pancakes topped with sour cream and chives. Or - add the chives to the mix.

Mashed potatoes turn out fine with sour cream added to the mix. Toss in some leeks, if you like. Or - I like adding french fried onions. (They come in a cheese flavor too.)

Came across a similar potato pancake recipe, except they're made in a waffle maker.

If any one is interested in any I've mentioned, send up a flare.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 18, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Came across a similar potato pancake recipe, except they're made in a waffle maker.


 
I want this one pronto.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 18, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Always have loved scalloped potatoes.
> 
> Can use sour cream, cream, yogurt, milk, or a combination, and have never had it break.
> 
> ...


 
thanks auntdot!!  this was exactly I had in mind, just the worry about having sour cream breaking kept me from the idea... now I am encouraged to try and realise my fantasy that has been brewing for a long time!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 18, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Prego Licia  Now I'm craving mashed potatoes, but we don't have any fresh spuds in the house, and besides I don't think Tony's ever cooked mashed potatoes before. So far today I've been eating cold grapes as they are easy to swallow and still keep with my plan to eat healthy (lol, though I might have sweat out a couple of pounds last night ).
> 
> I actually just had another idea...What about a potato and chive/green onion soup. Plate each serving and drizzle with a swirl of sour cream and more chopped chives.


 
OH, come on, reassure him you can't go wrong with mashed potatoes!!  just boil the spud and mush it up, then mix with other stuff... with mashed potatoes you can get away with it even if you overcook it... tomorrow have him get some potatoes and let him try it!!  I am sure he can do a wonderful job...He will be surprised how easy it is!! 

Anyway potato soup sounds good too... actually neither of us are big soup fans, but creamy potato soup is one of the few soups I always liked.  Maybe Cris will go for it, too


----------

